# There really is nothing left that is sacred.  Big Ben to go digital.



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 1, 2018)

UK - BBC News

_Due to dwindling tourism in the capital Big Ben's analogue clock face will become digital.

Foreign tourists have reportedly been complaining about the "olde worlde" feel of London and want to bring it up to date with other cities such as Tokyo, Beijing and Moscow.

Many say they cannot read the time on Big Ben and in a survey 90% of respondents said they would only visit the 156-year-old attraction if it were more modern.

The tourism board of London have has pushed forward the move which has been approved by the National Society for British Heritage (NSBH).

Prof Al Soil, the head of the NSBH, said: "The times they are a changing."

The new clock face will feature times from four different countries on each of its four sides – to appeal to the maximum number of foreign tourists.

Instead of the clock chiming on the hour it will now let out a "beep" – in the style of a digital alarm clock.

At 10pm every evening the clock will give a five-minute news bulletin which will be broadcast to within a 10-mile radius.

The BBC is currently conducting a poll asking Londoners and tourists which celeb's voice they would like to have reading the news.

The choices are Trevor McDonald, Judi Dench, Pippa Middleton and Russell Brand.

Some Londoners have expressed shock and outrage at the move.

Fruit and veg seller Reg Roberts , who has worked on his stall on the corner of Westminster Abbey for almost 60 years, said: "I can't believe they would do this. I blame the EU."

Cabbie Lance Smears added: "How much is this going to cost? It goes without saying it will be us, the taxpayer, footing the bill."_


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Apr 1, 2018)

C'mon man, you can do better.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 1, 2018)

Here's a shitty April fool's day joke for you all.

I got a text message back in 2008 from my wife asking what this package is she just signed for, sayings its from the 4th Marine Division. I had told her a few weeks prior jokingly that should she ever see FedEx at the door to sign not anything as a few buddies of mine had already gotten their recall notice. Me being complacent did not realize it was April 1st. My wife says April fools. I called her a four letter word that stated with C and rhymes with cunt.

Fast forward 10 days later and my mother calls me asking what this Marine Corps thing is she just signed for. Sure enough, it was my fucking recall notice. Complete with a plane ticket to Kansas City.

ETA: It didnt dawn on me at the time, but my HOR was my parents house and not ours. I should have caught something earlier about my wife's trick, but as I said, I was complacent to the date. Never again. 😤


----------



## Gunz (Apr 1, 2018)

R.Caerbannog said:


> C'mon man, you can do better.




Yeah. It's sad. It's a cry for help. Maybe he really does want that pirate-costume photo released worldwide...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 1, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Yeah. It's sad. It's a cry for help. Maybe he really does want that pirate-costume photo released worldwide...


I’ve learned long ago that any serious attempt of trolling in any form here, is usually met with a link to Snopes, or even a straight up “Nice Troll! HAHA”

@AWP had a wonderful rant on this once.
Found it:

Not Work Safe - .


----------



## Gunz (Apr 1, 2018)

I'm sorry bro, but a digital Big Ben doesn't stand a chance of lining any of these sharp bastards up for a kill.

Give me something I can work with here.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 1, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Give me something I can work with here.



Wish granted....


----------



## Gunz (Apr 1, 2018)

There ya go.


----------



## digrar (Apr 1, 2018)

Started yesterday with this one.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=431844380602298
			




Then a national smallgoods chain hit us with





__ https://www.facebook.com/primo.smallgoods/posts/1901368296563345
			




and the Irish chimed in with,

Log In or Sign Up to View


----------



## Dame (Apr 1, 2018)

Damn you @digrar ! You couldn't take your pants off? Just this once?
Just my luck.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 1, 2018)

"Is that a snake in your pants, or are you just happy to see me......."


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 1, 2018)

They almost got me with this one.  

Disney announces massive $6.5-billion Disneyland Resort for Toronto Islands


----------

